# Gute Gaming-Maus gesucht



## EXTdream (14. Juni 2014)

Hi Leute

Ich bin zurzeit auf der Suche nach einer neuen Gaming-Maus. Vielleicht könntet ihr mir ja ein paar empfehlen.

Bedingung:

    Wireless
    PC und Mac kompatibel
    Maximal 100€

Vielen Dank


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (14. Juni 2014)

Palm, Claw oder Fingertip? Low oder High-Senser?


----------



## S754 (14. Juni 2014)

Wenn du Shooter zockst: Zowie AM/FK oder Microsoft Intelli(speziell für FPS Shooter oder CS) 
Kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## somn (14. Juni 2014)

Mehr Details!
Ich habe mich in die Mionix Naos 7000 verguckt, ist aber etwas exotisch, da nicht überall erhältlich.
Ich denke aber mit einem der besten Sensoren und dabei soll sie von der Verarbeitung auch wirklich 1A sein!


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (15. Juni 2014)

Zowie ec1 schlicht ohne unnötige tasten liegt gut in der hand  allerdings solltest du uns erst einmal sagen welchen grip du nutzt


----------



## EXTdream (15. Juni 2014)

S754 schrieb:


> Wenn du Shooter zockst: Zowie AM/FK oder Microsoft Intelli(speziell für FPS Shooter oder CS)
> Kann ich nur empfehlen.


 
Schade das du dir noch nicht einmal die Mühe machst meine Frage durchzulesen.



Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> Zowie ec1 schlicht ohne unnötige tasten liegt gut in der hand  allerdings solltest du uns erst einmal sagen welchen grip du nutzt


 
Schade das du dir noch nicht einmal die Mühe machst meine Frage durchzulesen.



somn schrieb:


> Mehr Details!
> Ich habe mich in die Mionix Naos 7000 verguckt, ist aber etwas exotisch, da nicht überall erhältlich.
> Ich denke aber mit einem der besten Sensoren und dabei soll sie von der Verarbeitung auch wirklich 1A sein!


 
Schade das du dir noch nicht einmal die Mühe machst meine Frage durchzulesen.



Kannibalenleiche schrieb:


> Palm, Claw oder Fingertip? Low oder High-Senser?


 
Palm und Highsenser


----------



## Dragon AMD (15. Juni 2014)

EXTdream schrieb:


> Palm und Highsenser



Ich hätte noch einen vorschlag wie wäre es mit der cm storm sentinel 2?


----------



## XyZaaH (15. Juni 2014)

Die Logitech g502.


----------



## Nemesis_AS (15. Juni 2014)

Ich werf dann einfach mal die Logitech G700/700s und die G602 in den Raum.
Wobei ich mich da wohl für die G602 entscheiden würde.
Empfehlen würde ich aber die G502, die hab ich selbst und war von Anfang an begeistert. Fällt ja aber raus aus der Auswahl, da sie ein Kabel hat.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## S754 (15. Juni 2014)

Gaming Maus und Kabellos passt nicht zusammen. Entweder oder. Wenn er das Beste haben möchte, bleibt ihm nichts anderes übrig. Oder halt einen Kompromiss eingehen und dann halt nicht das Beste haben. Für 100€ gäbs viele sehr gute Mäuse.


----------



## Young (15. Juni 2014)

Ich fand die G5 von Logitech sehr gut (bequem für große Hände)


----------



## somn (15. Juni 2014)

Schau dir meinen Vorschlag an, Palm und Highsense passt!


----------



## TheSebi41 (15. Juni 2014)

Mit der G700 bin ich seit Jahren zufrieden


----------



## torkol (15. Juni 2014)

Weiss nicht ob die mac kompatibel ist, aber ich empfehle die Razer Deathadder .


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (15. Juni 2014)

Logitech G602 Proteus Core oder Steelseries Sensei Tournament Irgendwas, eine kabellose Sensei...


----------



## Teutonnen (15. Juni 2014)

EXTdream schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> Ich bin zurzeit auf der Suche nach einer neuen Gaming-Maus. Vielleicht könntet ihr mir ja ein paar empfehlen.
> 
> ...



Das Problem mit Wireless-Mäusen ist, dass sie weniger zuverlässig arbeiten als Mäuse mit Kabel. Ich sag's mal so... Wenn meine Maus mich in CS:GO wegen einem schlechten Signal im Stich liesse, würde sie 2 Sekunden später an der gegenüberliegenden Wand zerschellen.  Es hat schon seinen Grund, warum es nur sehr wenige wenige gute Gaming-Mäuse ohne Kabel gibt (wenn man das so sagen darf  ).


Ich werfe also einfach mal die G400s von Logitech in den Raum. Typische Logitech-Form, brauchbarer Sensor (3095) und echt guter Support.
Alternativen wären die Avior 7000 oder die NAOS 7000 von Mionix. Die haben so ziemlich den besten Sensor drin, den es im Moment gibt (3310). Nimm aber nicht die 8200er-Version, da ist ein Avago 9800 drin und der hat nicht abschaltbare Mausbeschleunigung.
Ansonsten eben die üblichen Verdächtigen. Steelseries Sensei, Roccat Kone etc.




EXTdream schrieb:


> Palm und Highsenser



Was spielst du denn so, wenn man fragen darf


----------



## EXTdream (17. Juni 2014)

Hab mich jetzt für eine Logitech G700s entschieden.


----------



## AlterAmateur (25. Juni 2014)

Ich hab selber ne Logitech g700 gehabt. Schwer, unhandlich, zu hohe Lift-off distanz und hält ne Stunde trotz neuen akkus.
Wenn du Shooter spielst, geht Wireless nicht(geht schon, nur du wirst nicht so gut sein wie du es könntest).
Ich habe jetzt eine Zowie fk, leider bröckelt meine Beschichtung ab, trotzdem die beste Maus die ich je in der Hand hatte.
Wenn du sowas wie Dota, oder rollenspiele, oder mmo's (wofür die Maus gemacht) ist, geht sie ok. Das ändert nichts daran dass
fast jede Kable-Maus ab 10 euro besser für shooter ist.


----------



## gh0st76 (25. Juni 2014)

Die G700 hab ich hier auch noch rumliegen. Sensor ist echt nicht der beste. Und dazu ist das Ding ein Ziegelstein.


----------



## dbilas (25. Juni 2014)

Die G700s hat den gleichen sensor der G500s verbaut. Einziger unterschied ist die Mausform und das die Kabellos funktioniert


----------



## Teutonnen (25. Juni 2014)

Naja, ist halt ein Avago 9800 drin. Standardkost und ausreichend für's Daddeln. Sobald es aber ernst werden soll, würde ich davon Abstand nehmen.


----------



## dbilas (25. Juni 2014)

Richtig, die integrierte Mausbeschleunigung ist das einzig wirklich nervige. Bei der G500s gibt es jedoch ein offizielles Bios Update der das wohl beheben soll aber bei der G700s anscheinend nicht.

Naja, ich habe mal ein bild mit den Details gemacht


----------



## vvoll3 (26. Juni 2014)

dbilas schrieb:


> Richtig, die integrierte Mausbeschleunigung ist das einzig wirklich nervige. Bei der G500s gibt es jedoch ein offizielles Bios Update der das wohl beheben soll aber bei der G700s anscheinend nicht.
> 
> Naja, ich habe mal ein bild mit den Details gemacht



Das Internet ist wie stille Post, am Ende kommt nur die Hälfte richtig an. 

Das Update hatte nichts mit der Trackinglinearität zu tun, dafür aber mit der Updaterate. BIOS ist auch nicht gerade richtig. :>


----------



## dbilas (26. Juni 2014)

Na zum Glück gibt es ja User wie dich 



> Warum sollte ich ein Update ausführen?
> Durch dieses Firmware-Update wird die Cursor-Reaktion der Logitech® G500s Laser Gaming Mouse entscheidend verbessert.


~Mausbeschleunigung
Firmware Flash~"Bios"
PS: Bios nenne ich das, weil die Firmware nicht auf dem Rechner installiert wird, sondern auf der Maus selbst. Ähnlich wie beim Mainboard und dessen Bios


----------



## JoM79 (26. Juni 2014)

vvoll3 schrieb:


> Das Internet ist wie stille Post, am Ende kommt nur die Hälfte richtig an.
> 
> Das Update hatte nichts mit der Trackinglinearität zu tun, dafür aber mit der Updaterate. BIOS ist auch nicht gerade richtig. :>


 
Und was hat jetzt wiederum die Trackinglinearität mit der Beschleunigung zu tun?
Und nein, kein BIOS, sondern Firmware.
Wenn schon verbessern dann auch richtig.


----------



## vvoll3 (26. Juni 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Und was hat jetzt wiederum die Trackinglinearität mit der Beschleunigung zu tun?
> Und nein, kein BIOS, sondern Firmware.
> Wenn schon verbessern dann auch richtig.


 
fehlerhafte Auswertung der Bilder ---> instabile CPI ---> nicht lineares Tracking ---> "Beschleunigung"


----------



## JoM79 (27. Juni 2014)

vvoll3 schrieb:


> fehlerhafte Auswertung der Bilder ---> instabile CPI ---> nicht lineares Tracking ---> "Beschleunigung"


 
Ahja, ist klar.
Das heisst, wenn die Maus nicht pixelgenau arbeitet, dann beschleunigt sie um die übersprungenen Pixel wieder auszugleichen?!


----------



## Teutonnen (27. Juni 2014)

Nein, dann weisst du nicht, was sie macht. Sie kann Punkte doppelt zählen (= du überspringst) oder eben auch auslasen.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Juni 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ahja, ist klar.
> Das heisst, wenn die Maus nicht pixelgenau arbeitet, dann beschleunigt sie um die übersprungenen Pixel wieder auszugleichen?!


 


Teutonnen schrieb:


> Nein, dann weisst du nicht, was sie macht. Sie kann Punkte doppelt zählen (= du überspringst) oder eben auch auslasen.


 
Irgendwie sollte man hier nen Sarkasmusschild einführen.


----------



## rackcity (27. Juni 2014)

finde die g400s top


----------



## Shadow_dream (27. Juni 2014)

Ich hab inzwischen ein wenig mit der Roccat Kone XTD und der Logitec G502 etwas herumgespielt zum probieren, welche mir besser liegt.
Ich muss sagen, es ist erstaunlich wie man zwei so verschiedene Mäuse haben und trotzdem keine eindeutig bevorzugen kann - wenn ich könnte würde ich von beiden die guten Eigenschaften nehmen und beide verschmelzen 

Die XTD liegt mir definitiv besser in der Hand, weil sie etwas größer ist. Auch das Mausrad ist angenehmer, weil es gummiert und leichtgängiger ist. Der Treiber (bzw die Software dazu) ist auch sehr gelungen und fein justierbar. Sowas schätzt man einfach 
Die Programmierbarkeit der Tasten ist so halb-halb. Mir gefällt zB dass man das Mausrad komplett programmieren kann (die G502 kann das Rad-rollen nicht) was mit EasyShift ergonomische Kombinationen ermöglicht. Was mir so gar nicht passt ist, dass EasyShift nur auf eine der zwei Seitentasten möglich ist, und damit ziemlich unbrauchbar wird für mich :-/ Das kann ich nur über mehrere Profile lösen, weil ich zB in Spielen die Vor-Zurück Funktion für zB den Browser nicht brauche. Ans herumschalten muss ich mich erst gewöhnen. Die G502 löst das angenehmer.
Wenig begeistert bin ich von der Oberfläche. Genauer gesagt von den Griffpunkten seitlich. Die Maus ist (relativ) schwer, auch ohne Gewichte, aber glatt wie Eis. Anheben ist machbar, aber .. sicher fühlt es sich nicht sicher an. Der normalen Nutzung tut das nichts ab, da stört es nicht. Die Verteilung der Tasten ist auch eher suboptimal, da die einzig wirklich gut erreichbaren Tasten die Seitentasten sind (neben dem Mausrad) - wovon eine als EasyShift endet/enden sollte. Zum einen ist das gut, so verstellt man nicht unabsichtlich die Auflösung (oder was man sonst eingestellt hat), aber es nimmt einfach Flexibilität und verkrampft die Hand etwas, wenn man auch die anderen Tasten nutzen will. 

Die G502 hat deutlich besser verteilte Tasten. Sie sind alle gut erreichbar und stören auch nicht beim Spielen - sind also auch dann sinnvoll und flüssig nutzbar (bis auf die hinterste Mitteltaste). Das vereinfacht zB die gezielte Veringerung der DPI zum noch exakteren Zielen, womit man "normal" eine höhere nutzen kann und damit schnell reagieren kann, ohne auf die Präzision in nötigen Momenten zu verzichten. Das hab ich schon an meiner R.A.T5 gemocht, hier kann man sogar die genaue DPI angeben die man will! Sehr angenehm ist auch die Griffigkeit da gummiert (zumindest rau). Sie sitzt einfach sicher in der Hand.
Das Mausrad ist etwas schwergängig, zusammen mit der glatten Oberfläche nicht gerade eine ideale Kombination. Dafür kann man das Rad ausklinken und frei rollen lassen. Beim Browsen ganz angenehm. Schade, dass das Rad-Rollen nicht programmierbar ist. 
Die Maus ist sehr schlank. Für große Hände ist das nicht gerade die ergonomischte Maus. Sie ist problemlos bedienbar, klar, aber in Sachen Ergonomie ist mir die Breite der XTD lieber - wobei sogar noch breiter ganz ok wäre, aber sowas gibts wohl eher nicht  (Das eheste, das ich kenne, ist bei der R.A.T7 die ausklappbare Daumenfläche. Schade, dass nicht mehr Mäuse so flexibel aufgebaut sind) 

Im Moment tendiere ich (60-40) eher zur G502, weil sie einfach sinnvoll und gut bedienbar ist. Aber so 100% zufrieden bin ich nicht, wegen der Größe und Mausrad, da punktet die XTD wie wild 
Zur hohen DPI der G502: Überflüssig. 8.000 wäre mehr als genug. Bei 12.000 kommt man selbst auf dem Desktop nicht mehr zurecht, und der verzeiht kleinere Ungenauigkeiten noch recht gut.
Übrigens hab ich gemerkt, dass ich meine Settings ständig falsch hatte :o Nachdem ich alles richtung 1:1 input gestellt habe, nutze ich auf dem Desktop 4.000 und in games 1.200 (800 beim Zielen).

Wie anfangs gesagt wäre mir eine Kombination aus den guten Seiten am liebsten, aber das wäre die eierlegende Wollmilchsau


----------



## JoM79 (27. Juni 2014)

rackcity schrieb:


> finde die g400s top


 
Zumindest den Startpost könnte man sich mal durchlesen, dann weiss man was der TE sucht.


----------



## MaxPro22 (27. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

ich besitze die Logitech G9x. Die Maus ist schnurgebunden, ultra schnell (Geschwindigkeit kann jederzeit direkt an der Maus variiert werden) und man kann sie durch mitgelieferte Gewichte beschweren. Sie ist aber mit 170 Euro nicht grade billig.

Ich verwende diese zusammen mit einem Gaming Mauspad von SteelSeries, auf diesem gleitet die Maus besser und der Laser wird schneller reflektiert. Kosten dafür sind ungefähr 50 Euro.

MfG: MaxPro


----------



## Nemesis_AS (27. Juni 2014)

MaxPro22 schrieb:


> Hallo,  ich besitze die Logitech G9x. Die Maus ist schnurgebunden, ultra schnell (Geschwindigkeit kann jederzeit direkt an der Maus variiert werden) und man kann sie durch mitgelieferte Gewichte beschweren. Sie ist aber mit 170 Euro nicht grade billig.  Ich verwende diese zusammen mit einem Gaming Mauspad von SteelSeries, auf diesem gleitet die Maus besser und der Laser wird schneller reflektiert. Kosten dafür sind ungefähr 50 Euro.  MfG: MaxPro



Wow,  
Gerade selbst gesehen, das es wirklich Angebote zu dem Preis gibt... 
Die G9x hat früher mal soviel gekostet wie die jetzige G502 Proteus Core. Also rund 80-100€. Ohne Frage, war die G9x ne "gute" Maus. Hatte die selbst 5 Jahre lang. Jetzt hat sie mein Sohn und ist begeistert 
Aber 170€ hätte ich nicht dafür gezahlt und würde ich auch nie dafür bezahlen! 
Die G502 find ich wirklich gelungen. Sie könnte etwas leichter sein, also die Gewichte brauche ich nicht 
Aber das Handling gefällt mir sehr gut und kann sie auch empfehlen.


----------



## gh0st76 (27. Juni 2014)

Shadow_dream schrieb:


> Zur hohen DPI der G502: Überflüssig. 8.000 wäre mehr als genug. Bei 12.000 kommt man selbst auf dem Desktop nicht mehr zurecht, und der verzeiht kleinere Ungenauigkeiten noch recht gut.
> Übrigens hab ich gemerkt, dass ich meine Settings ständig falsch hatte :o Nachdem ich alles richtung 1:1 input gestellt habe, nutze ich auf dem Desktop 4.000 und in games 1.200 (800 beim Zielen).


 
Überflüssig ist immer die persönliche Meinung. Ich selber brauche nicht mehr als 800 CPI bei der 502. Aber sowas nennt man halt Fortschritt. Die Sensoren werden halt immer weiter entwickelt. Pixart könnte sich jetzt so gesehen ein paar Jahre ausruhen nach dem optischen Sensor der G502. Gab ja schon vorher Lasermäuse die so hohe CPI Werte erreicht haben. Nur wurde das dann mit Interpolation geschafft während der optische Sensor der 502 das nativ kann.


----------



## Teutonnen (27. Juni 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Irgendwie sollte man hier nen Sarkasmusschild einführen.



Oh crap


----------



## vvoll3 (27. Juni 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ahja, ist klar.
> Das heisst, wenn die Maus nicht pixelgenau arbeitet, dann beschleunigt sie um die übersprungenen Pixel wieder auszugleichen?!



"Pixelgenauigkeit" ist immer vorhanden, die CPI an sich schwanken.


----------



## Teutonnen (28. Juni 2014)

Kommt das dann nicht aufs Gleiche raus?  Schlussendlich ist der Cursor nicht dort, wo er sein sollte.


----------



## JoM79 (28. Juni 2014)

vvoll3 schrieb:


> "Pixelgenauigkeit" ist immer vorhanden, die CPI an sich schwanken.


 
Irgendwie schreibst du immer wieder was anderes, nur um Recht zu behalten.



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Kommt das dann nicht aufs Gleiche raus?  Schlussendlich ist der Cursor nicht dort, wo er sein sollte.


 
Siehe oben und im Prinzip,ja.


----------



## Teutonnen (28. Juni 2014)

Ich raffs grad nicht.... Kann daran liegen, dass ich gerade erst wieder aufgestanden bin oder auch daran, dass ich mit der App arbeite und irgendwas nicht geladen wird...


----------



## JoM79 (28. Juni 2014)

Hab mal kurz bearbeitet.


----------



## dbilas (28. Juni 2014)

Shadow_dream schrieb:


> Im Moment tendiere ich (60-40) eher zur G502, weil sie einfach sinnvoll und gut bedienbar ist. Aber so 100% zufrieden bin ich nicht, wegen der Größe und Mausrad, da punktet die XTD wie wild


Was die Größe anbelangt könntest du dir noch die G500s anschauen, denn die ist von Größe und Form der Roccat XTD ziemlich identisch. Allerdings ist der Sensor nicht das Gelbe vom Ei aber das hatte ich ja bereits erwähnt gehabt. 

Solltest du dir die G500s also noch nicht angeschaut haben, solltest du dies nachholen. Im Grunde eine sehr solide Maus mit unzähligen Möglichkeiten der persönlichen Anpassung. 

Wenn dir aber der Sensor sehr wichtig ist, nimm die G502, du wirst aktuell nichts besseres finden.


----------



## Shadow_dream (29. Juni 2014)

Ist die G500s nicht ein Fieper? Vom Aufbau her scheint sie den Kompromiss sonst gut zu treffen. Inwiefern ist der Sensor nicht gut? Hat der Beschleunigung drin?
Edit: ach ja, hast du vorhin schon geschrieben


----------



## dbilas (29. Juni 2014)

Die Fiept höchstens wenn du versuchst mit der zu Telefonieren


----------



## vvoll3 (29. Juni 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Irgendwie schreibst du immer wieder was anderes, nur um Recht zu behalten.



Wo hab ich jemals etwas Anderes geschrieben? Eines führt zum Anderen.



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Kommt das dann nicht aufs Gleiche raus?   Schlussendlich ist der Cursor nicht dort, wo er sein sollte.



Ich probiers mal mit folgender Metapher:

Du fährst mit einem Auto 1min lang mit 100km/h eine Strasse entlang.

Jetzt machst du das selbe mit einem Fahrzeug dessen Tacho 100km/h anzeigt, diese Geschwindigkeit allerdings nicht konstant halten kann, auch wenn du an einem anderen Punkt zum Stillstand gekommen bist, so hast du jeden Meter bis dahin auf der Strasse befahren. Und genauso würde auch ein Vergleich zwischen z.B. A3090 und 9500 aussehen.


----------



## JoM79 (29. Juni 2014)

vvoll3 schrieb:


> Ich probiers mal mit folgender Metapher:
> 
> Du fährst mit einem Auto 1min lang mit 100km/h eine Strasse entlang.
> 
> Jetzt machst du das selbe mit einem Fahrzeug dessen Tacho 100km/h anzeigt, diese Geschwindigkeit allerdings nicht konstant halten kann, auch wenn du an einem anderen Punkt zum Stillstand gekommen bist, so hast du jeden Meter bis dahin auf der Strasse befahren. Und genauso würde auch ein Vergleich zwischen z.B. A3090 und 9500 aussehen.


 
Der Unterschied zwischen einem A3090 und A9800 wäre folgender:
A3090: Du bewegst deine Maus mit einer CPI von 200 und einer Geschwindigkeit von 1m/s von A nach B und brauchst dafür eine bestimmte Strecke.
          Auf dem Rückweg bewegst du die Maus aber mit 2,5m/s und 200CPI , trotzdem kommst du am gleichen Punkt an.

A9800: Du bewegst deine Maus mit einer CPI von 200 und einer Geschwindigkeit  von 1m/s von A nach B und brauchst dafür eine bestimmte Strecke.
         Auf dem Rückweg bewegst du die Maus aber mit 2,5m/s und 200CPI, leider beschleunigt der Sensor bei dieser Bewegegung und verändert dadurch die CPI.
         Durch diese Veränderung kommt der Zeiger nicht mehr an der gleichen Stelle zum stehen.

Und als Erklärung dazu:
Du schiebst deine Maus mit 200CPI 1inch nach rechts, was bedeutetet das sich deine Maus auf dem Bildschirm 200 Pixel nach rechts bewegt.
Schiebst du deine Maus mit 400CPI 1inch nach rechts, bewegt sich deine Maus 400 Pixel nach rechts.


----------



## vvoll3 (29. Juni 2014)

Anscheinend scheinst du nicht zu verstanden haben worum es geht.


----------



## JoM79 (29. Juni 2014)

vvoll3 schrieb:


> Anscheinend scheinst du nicht zu verstanden haben worum es geht.


 
Ahja dann klär mich mal auf.
Es geht darum warum der Cursor nicht da ist wo er sein sollte.


----------



## vvoll3 (29. Juni 2014)

Und ich habe diesen Satz gequoted:



JoM79 schrieb:


> übersprungenen Pixel



Und gesagt das dem nicht so ist, weil dem halt mal nicht so ist. :>


----------



## JoM79 (29. Juni 2014)

vvoll3 schrieb:


> fehlerhafte Auswertung der Bilder ---> instabile CPI ---> nicht lineares Tracking ---> "Beschleunigung"





vvoll3 schrieb:


> Und ich habe diesen Satz gequoted:
> 
> 
> 
> Und gesagt das dem nicht so ist, weil dem halt mal nicht so ist. :>


 
Die übersprungen Pixel kamen wegen der fehlerhaften Auswertung der Bilder.
Was soll denn bitte sonst passieren, wenn der Untergrund nicht richtig abgetastet wird.
Die Beschleunigung kommt vom Sensor selber.


----------



## dbilas (29. Juni 2014)

@vvoll3
du drehst und wendest dich ohne genau zu wissen was du von dir gibst 
Herrlich 

Also Fazit:
Die Firmware hat, wie ich bereits geschrieben hatte, mit der Mausbeschleunigung zu tun die vom Sensor selbst kommt und nicht von Windows...


----------



## Dragon AMD (29. Juni 2014)

dbilas schrieb:


> @vvoll3
> du drehst und wendest dich ohne genau zu wissen was du von dir gibst
> Herrlich
> 
> ...



Ja so ist es.

Edit: es gibt ja auch noch den MarkC mousefix zum benutzen.


----------



## dbilas (29. Juni 2014)

Den würde ich grundsätzlich jedem empfehlen 
Windows Mouse Things: The MarkC Windows 8.1 + 8 + 7 Mouse Acceleration Fix

Als ich die Firmware aufgespielt habe, zeigte mir MarkC keine Abweichungen mehr an aber zum überprüfen ist dieses Toll einfach großartig 
Obwohl mir Logitech mal geschrieben hatte das die Firmware nur bei den ersten G500s Exemplaren benötigt wird.


----------



## Dragon AMD (29. Juni 2014)

dbilas schrieb:


> Den würde ich grundsätzlich jedem empfehlen
> Windows Mouse Things: The MarkC Windows 8.1 + 8 + 7 Mouse Acceleration Fix
> 
> Als ich die Firmware aufgespielt habe, zeigte mir MarkC keine Abweichungen mehr an aber zum überprüfen ist dieses Toll einfach großartig



Jup ist top.

Habe es bei meiner cm storm sentinel 2 benutzt und sie ist nun genau. Spiele ja auch nur mit 3000dpi.


----------



## dbilas (29. Juni 2014)

"nur" ist gut 
ich wäre schon mit 2000DPI überfordert aber das ist jedem selbst überlassen und ist sicherlich auch eine Gewohnheitssache.
Seit CS 1.6 blieb ich bei 800DPI hängen


----------



## Dragon AMD (29. Juni 2014)

Cs spiele ich nicht und habe leider auch nicht getestet. 

Ja mit wieviel dpi jeder spielt ist jedem selbst überlassen.

Der eine kommt mit 800dpi klar der andere erst mit 3000dpi oder mehr.

Schönen abend euch noch.

Mfg


----------



## vvoll3 (29. Juni 2014)

dbilas schrieb:


> Also Fazit:
> Die Firmware hat, wie ich bereits geschrieben hatte, mit der Mausbeschleunigung zu tun die vom Sensor selbst kommt und nicht von Windows...



Sinnerfassendes Lesen auf 1 schalten bitte, nie hat jemand auch irgendwo Windows geschrieben, und nirgendwo hat jemand geschrieben das das Endergebnis nicht "Beschleunigung" ist.

Auch wenn ich sie nur ungern verwende da sie schon veraltet ist, so muss ich die alte XAI Grafik ausgraben um zu Zeigen was gemeint ist, und Fehler in der Bildauswertung sind nicht automatisch "übersprungene Pixel", andere Punkte wären z.B. Angle Error, Pixelwalk oder die erwähnte Trackinglinearität, welches Punkte sind in denen A9500 und A9800 extrem stark sind, die Behauptung das "Counts" ausgelassen werden ist schlichtweg falsch, und das ist der Punkt um den es mir schon die ganze Zeit geht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich glaube ich werde einfach Skylits Rat folgen und mich nicht mehr mit Communities beschäftigen.


----------



## JoM79 (29. Juni 2014)

Angle Error und Pixelwalk sind aber keine Fehler in der Bildauswertung, sondern technische Gegebenheiten des Sensors.


----------



## dbilas (29. Juni 2014)

> Sinnerfassendes Lesen auf 1 schalten bitte, nie hat jemand auch irgendwo Windows geschrieben, und nirgendwo hat jemand geschrieben das das Endergebnis nicht "Beschleunigung" ist.


Ach nein? Ich schreibe von Fixen via Firmware der Mausbeschleunigung und du antwortest daraufhin...


vvoll3 schrieb:


> Das Internet ist wie stille Post, am Ende kommt nur die Hälfte richtig an.
> Das Update hatte nichts mit der Trackinglinearität zu tun, dafür aber mit der Updaterate. BIOS ist auch nicht gerade richtig. :>


Und nun stimmst du dem doch zu...
Und Windows habe ich nur hinzugefügt weil JoM79 es versuchte dir bgreiflich zu machen das die Mausbeschleunigung von der wir hier reden vom Sensor selbst kommt


> Aber ich glaube ich werde einfach Skylits Rat folgen und mich nicht mehr mit Communities beschäftigen.



Zumindest solltest du nicht andere versuchen zu verbessern wenn du es nicht kannst


----------



## vvoll3 (29. Juni 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Angle Error und Pixelwalk sind aber keine Fehler in der Bildauswertung, sondern technische Gegebenheiten des Sensors.



Alles sind technische Gegebenheiten, nur hat man innerhalb dieser auch Spielraum, siehe "Ur-" 3090 SROM und die 4k SROM, und ja, es sind Fehler in der Bildauswertung, denn das macht eine optische Maus nun mal, Bilder auswerten.



dbilas schrieb:


> Ach nein? Ich schreibe von Fixen via Firmware der Mausbeschleunigung und du antwortest daraufhin...
> 
> Und nun stimmst du dem doch zu...



Und ich habe im Post geschrieben dass das SROM Update nichts mit der Trackinglinearität zu tun hatte sondern mit der Updaterate, euch wohl eher bekannt als "Smoothing". Um die Trackinglinearität zu fixen müsste man das Gesamtpaket verändern, 3310 und A9800 sind sich sehr ähnlich. Und welchem Punkt genau stimme doch ich zu? Ja das Endergebnis ist "Beschleunigung", aber das habe ich auch nie verneint, ich habe erklärt wieso dem so ist, und dann hat Jom79 behauptet das "Pixel" übersprungen werden, was halt einfach nicht stimmt.



dbilas schrieb:


> Und Windows habe ich nur hinzugefügt weil JoM79 es versuchte dir  bgreiflich zu machen das die Mausbeschleunigung von der wir hier reden  vom Sensor selbst kommt



Na dann, was könnte wohl Trackinglinearität sein? Vielleicht wird es verständlicher wenn ich Logitechs Begriff "Speed vs. Resolution" verwende, mal unabhängig davon dass ihr ein par Jahre zu spät seid um mir das zu sagen.


----------



## Dragon AMD (29. Juni 2014)

Oh das kann hier lustig werden.


----------



## JoM79 (29. Juni 2014)

vvoll3 schrieb:


> Alles sind technische Gegebenheiten, nur hat man innerhalb dieser auch Spielraum, siehe "Ur-" 3090 SROM und die 4k SROM, und ja, es sind Fehler in der Bildauswertung, denn das macht eine optische Maus nun mal, Bilder auswerten.


 
Tut mir leid, aber zu behaupten eine Pfadbegradigung oder Mausbeschleunigung wären Fehler in der Bildauswertung, ist einfach nur Blödsinn.
Ein Fehler wäre es ganz einfach, wenn der Untergrund vom Sensor nicht abgetastet würde.
Eine Pfadbegradigung/Beschleunigung aber ist ein fest vorgegebener Wert in der Sensorhardware.


----------



## vvoll3 (30. Juni 2014)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Oh das kann hier lustig werden.


 
Schon gewohnt das es lustig wird, vor allem wenn du in der Nähe bist. :>



JoM79 schrieb:


> Eine Pfadbegradigung/Beschleunigung aber ist ein fest vorgegebener Wert in der Sensorhardware.



 Und deshalb schrieb ich Sinnerfassend lesen, wobei einfach nur mal genau durchlesen auch gereicht hätte.

Angle Error ist nicht Angle Snapping, sondern wie der Name schon sagt, wie fehlerhaft diagonale Bewegungen übertragen werden, 100%ige Perfektion gibt es nicht, und dasselbe gilt für die Trackinglinearität, CPI sind nie eine perfekte Konstante, nur ist hier die Frage wie stark die Schwankungen sind, und ob sie spürbar sind, im Falle des A3090 wären die Schwankungen im Bereich <0,5%, und nein es ist kein vorgegebener Wert/nicht gewollt, zumindest nicht im Falle des A9800/A9500, bei dem das Problem das Gesamtpaket aus SROM, Linse, der Qualität des Lasers und Fertigungstoleranzen besteht, der Untergrund im FoV des Sensors wird nicht zu 100% ausgeleuchtet wodurch die Bilder nicht zu 100% richtig ausgewertet werden können bzw. das Problem verstärkt wird, da 3310 allerdings eine LED als Beleuchtungsquelle verwendet ist das Problem zwar noch immer vorhanden, allerdings kaum bis gar nicht spürbar ausgeprägt.

Die Grafiken zeigen die Schwankungen ja recht deutlich, wäre diese "Beschleunigung" gewollt würde die Grafik eine exponentiell ansteigende Kurve zeigen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragon AMD (30. Juni 2014)

vvoll3 schrieb:


> Schon gewohnt das es lustig wird, vor allem wenn du in der Nähe bist. :>
> 
> Ja ich bin halt nen lustiger


----------



## JoM79 (30. Juni 2014)

Angle Error und Angle Snapping unterscheiden sich nur dadurch, das beim Angle Error zwei Bewegungsrichtungen gleichzeitig abgefragt werden.
Und wenn jetzt der Sensor aus einer diagonalen Bewegung heraus versucht eine gerade diagonale Linie zu ziehen, ist das Prinzip das gleiche wie bei Angle Snapping.
Und das ist dann immer noch kein Bildauslesefehler, sondern eine Spurbegradigung der Sensorhardware.

Und nochmal ein Biidauslesefehler ist, wenn der Untergrund nicht richtig abgetastet werden kann.
Und das hat nichts mit der Bildverarbeitung des Sensors zu tun.


----------



## technikguru23 (3. Juli 2014)

Kurz und knackig, die Maus Roccat Kone XTD Max Customization Gaming Maus schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör ist toll und alles funktioniert super. Alle Tasten lassen sich 1a drücken, sie fühlt sich wertig an, mit den Gewichten ist sie individuell anpassbar und die Software reagiert auch tadellos (automatische Profilwechsel, Farbanpassung, Macros etc. pp.).

Alles in allem ein super Produkt. Ich hatte zuerst die Razer Ouroboros, welche ich nach 10 Tagen Nutzung aus Enttäuschung zurückgegeben habe.

Die Roccat XTD hingegen ist ein top Produkt! Klare Kaufempfehlung!


----------



## Joker_54 (6. Juli 2014)

Ich selber habe 2 Steelseries Sensei, eine Steelseries Xai, sowie eine Saitek RAT 7. Frühere Mäuse: Logitech G400, Roccat Kone, Trust G14, Razer Imperator 4G

*Bislang toppt einfach nichts die Steelseries Sensei.*
Super Tracking auf Leder und Hartplastik dank Avago A9500 Sensor, der zudem durch den eingebauten Prozessor in der Maus auf so ziemlich alles eingestellt werden kann. Mir war vorallem Mausbeschleunigung und Liftoffdistanz wichtig. Kann ich auf der Sensei super und ohne Fehler (Ja, ich schaue zu dir Razer Imperator!) einstellen kann.
Von der Optik: Auch komplett anpassbar oder wenn es einem nicht gefällt komplett abschaltbar 
Haptik: Die Form ist von der Intellimouse 1.1 und liegt super in der Hand - besser als sogenannte "Ergonomische Mäuse". Anzumerken ist, dass die Maus symmetrisch ist und damit auch für Linkshänder geeignet.
Das Material ist wie immer Plastic, jedoch in Metalloptik und fühlt sich gut an.

TL;DR: Steelseries Sensei ist eine Topmaus und übertrumpf die anderen Mäuse um längen.


----------



## JoM79 (6. Juli 2014)

Ich glaube der TE hat sich hier schon lange ausgeklinkt.


----------



## EXTdream (9. Juli 2014)

Hab mich schon vor Wochen für die Logitech G700s da sie als einzige alle meine Bedingungen erfüllt.


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (10. Juli 2014)

Und zufrieden?


----------



## Sam_Bochum (10. Juli 2014)

Meine G700s ging nach 2 tagen zurück wegen der super störenden G tasten neben der linken Maustaste, bleibe bei der G500s.


----------



## EXTdream (10. Juli 2014)

Kannibalenleiche schrieb:


> Und zufrieden?


 
Jo eigentlich schon auch wenn ich nur rund die hälfte der Tasten benutze


----------

